# Profibusmonitor "Amprolyser"



## T.Mara (29 März 2006)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Profibusmonitor "Amprolyser" von Siemens ?

Auf der Siemens Page wird davor gewarnt, diesen neben S7 zu installieren. 
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?query=16518753&func=cslib.cssearch&content=skm%2Fmain.asp&lang=de&siteid=cseus&objaction=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=&x=18&y=8

Hats schon jemand trotzdem versucht, oder eine andere Info dazu ?
Vielleicht ist die Software auch bekannter unter der Bezeichnung der selbstentpackenden Datei: mon_20_1.exe


----------



## seeba (29 März 2006)

Les mal die Versionsnummer. Bei uns läuft er auch neben STEP7, allerdings nicht auf meinem PG.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 März 2006)

Hallo,

hier gibt es eine neuere Version:

http://sibizz.samhammer.de/ProAmpDown/

Dort steht auch geschrieben, dass die 
Software parallel zu STEP 7 läuft ... 
zumindest auf den Nicht-seeba-PGs ...  

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## seeba (29 März 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier gibt es eine neuere Version:
> 
> ...


Nee, für meines ist kein Geld mehr da, oder so.  Laufen würde es sicher!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 März 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, für meines ist kein Geld mehr da, oder so.  Laufen würde es sicher!



Achso, aber zum Glück ist ja bald Ostern ...


----------



## seeba (29 März 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, aber zum Glück ist ja bald Ostern ...


Muss ich nur noch das lilane Osternest finden.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 März 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich nur noch das lilane Osternest finden.


Das gibts doch von Milka ..   Auch mit Häschen


----------



## seeba (30 März 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibts doch von Milka ..   Auch mit Häschen


Hmm ich dachte da an eine andere lilane Firma.


----------

